
Content-addressable storage: where object placement is defined by its contents - nkurz
http://yurichev.com/blog/CAS/
======
SixSigma
Content addressable memory was use in Staran [1] for parallel execution of Air
Traffic Control in 1972

There is a great book on the subject [2] which is mind expanding.

In more modern times is the Venti file server for Plan9 which uses SHA hashes
as block addresses to build file contents thereby auto-consolidating duplicate
file storage among other interesting features. [3] Which was invented by Sean
Quinlan and Sean Dorward at Bell Labs (both now it Google iirc) and later
maintained by Russ Cox who you may know from go-lang.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STARAN](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/STARAN)

[2] [http://www.amazon.com/Content-Addressable-Parallel-
Processor...](http://www.amazon.com/Content-Addressable-Parallel-Processors-
Computer/dp/0442224338)

[3] [http://www.cs.bell-labs.com/sys/doc/venti/venti.html](http://www.cs.bell-
labs.com/sys/doc/venti/venti.html)

------
mud_dauber
Content-addressable memories are also available in the semiconductor world.
They enjoy a lucrative niche in networking hardware boxes as address lookup
tables, usually embedded in the processor core.

------
seiji
Let's not forget the most important content addressable storage: your brain.

You remember things by contents, then all the contents are interconnected.
Brains don't have primary-key based lookup tables.

